
Picrin – a lightweight R7RS scheme implementation in pure C89 - networked
https://github.com/picrin-scheme/picrin
======
chubot
I've been hacking on femtolisp, which is actually what the Julia parser is
written in:

[https://github.com/JeffBezanson/femtolisp](https://github.com/JeffBezanson/femtolisp)

femtolisp is more compact than Picrin, for better or worse. It's also pretty
highly optimized and relies on some (reasonable) hardware assumptions (not
just ANSI C, which is fairly restrictive for interpreters).

The byte code compiler is written in the language itself. It's not a reentrant
VM. More details on the Github page.

------
jws
Where lightweight is:

• About 13k source lines.

• builds in 1.25 seconds on my Core i7 3770 from a few years back.

• 400k executable when stripped

• Dynamic links to the usual suspects plus libedit, libtinfo, and libbsd.

Not bad.

The memory footprint isn't tiny, I'm showing TRS=385k and RSS=12.2m after
launching and adding 3 and 4. For reference, lua 5.3 is TRS=187k and RSS=2.2m
after the same add.

